# Horses



## Izzie D (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Is there anyone out there with an interest in Horses? I am a Dressage rider, and I know no one here!! I would like to start some kind of group for advise / support etc.. for you horsey people


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Izzie D said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone out there with an interest in Horses? I am a Dressage rider, and I know no one here!! I would like to start some kind of group for advise / support etc.. for you horsey people


Where abouts are you?? I seem to have aquirred a few "Horsey" friends cos my 12yo daughter is totally obsessed!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Izzie D (Jun 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Where abouts are you?? I seem to have aquirred a few "Horsey" friends cos my 12yo daughter is totally obsessed!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

I am in La Puebla de Cazalla (Seville), but I travel to teach clinics in Switzerland and I am thinking about establishing some teaching groups in Southern Spain. For the minute I would just like to get to know people!!! My Spanish is not great, so I am ideally looking to establish clinics with Expats or people who can speak a little English (I can teach a lesson in Spanish if I really have too, but it's important that the riders understand commands in that exact moment I am shouting at them  )

Maybe bring your daughter for a visit?

Izzie xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Izzie D said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> I am in La Puebla de Cazalla (Seville), but I travel to teach clinics in Switzerland and I am thinking about establishing some teaching groups in Southern Spain. For the minute I would just like to get to know people!!! My Spanish is not great, so I am ideally looking to establish clinics with Expats or people who can speak a little English (I can teach a lesson in Spanish if I really have too, but it's important that the riders understand commands in that exact moment I am shouting at them  )
> 
> ...


Sevillas a bit of a trek from us sadly! 

The people I know tend to congregate in a bar in Cartama a couple of mornings a week and discuss the price of feed and "horsey anticks" Jane owns several horses of various breeds and size, she runs a pony club for the kids on saturday mornings, which ensures she gets em groomed and mucked out and paid!!! hhhmmm. Then theres a couple of others who join her, Lelsey has a horse that practically lives in her house cos she's so soft and Sally teaches riding and does dressage. Its a shame you dont live closer cos they're a fun bunch who are all very involved. I join them occasionally and try to join in but I'm not really into the scene, but as I say, my daughter is and any opportunity to get near a horse and she's there!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You want a nice Donkey you do!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You want a nice Donkey you do!


I've been thinking, maybe Xtreme IS a donkey and is trying to find a loving home!!?????


Jo xxx


----------

